# What do you like best about being a mother?



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

I got up this morning, giggling like a child on Christmas.  It is MOTHER'S DAY!

I carried my children INSIDE my body......threw up until they cut the cord.......hours of hard painful labor......I was READY to be recognized as a MOTHER.

My kids didnt let me down.......(although they KILLED my diet, but hey, calories dont count today).  I came to the kitchen to find freshly made Godiva brownies, and raspberry truffles, along with a piping hot cup of my favorite coffee, and a wonderful card about motherhood.  (my boys do SOOOOO much better with their gift shopping now that they have a girlfriend, lol)

Sigh..The brownines smelled wonderful, the truffles looked YUMMY, and the card made me tear up.

Sooooo, I sit down to enjoy the treat and my little nephew comes to crawl up on my lap. He wanted in on the action, too.  That's cool, he sees me as his mother and I surely love his hugs.

He crawls up, gives me a hug and says "I wub you, mama nana!"

Then............his tummy rumbles...........and I discover that he has an upset tummy.  The child has "scours"........all over me.  So I leave my coffee, my brownies and truffles and go to the shower with nephew.

As hubby is leaving for church, he comes to the shower to tell me "Happy Mothers day dear.  Isnt this the most rewarding job you can think of?"  Then my boys and my husband leave for church, snickering as they go.

Coffee, brownies, truffles, tear jerker cards, poop, and sarcasm...............and yes.  It IS the most rewarding job I can think of.  Wouldnt give it up for NUTHIN!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)




----------



## DonnaBelle (May 13, 2012)

Both mine called me this morning, and one sent me a new Vera Bradley purse, the other one, chocolated dipped strawberries.

They both call me frequently, keep me updated on their lives, what's up with the grandkids, etc. etc.

I wish they were closer, but then again, I'm glad they are far away.  LOL>>>>

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

and\now\6m y\c o6mputer\keyboar7d\is\freaking\out. 


I \get\theses\\\\\\\\\for\the\spac e\bar. \and\nu6m bers\appear\out\of\no\where. 

sigh................        

H appy\  6m  other's\day. 

\\ordering\a\new\co 6m puter\tonight.


----------

